# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El Supremo anula la reserva de suelo del Consell para el trasvase del Ebro

## NoRegistrado

> La razón para invalidarlo es que el bautizado como "Corredor de Infraestructuras" se basa en "una disposición derogada" - El recurso lo ha impulsado la empresa que promueve un PAI en Algímia d'Alfara desde 2004


http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...l/1256390.HTML

El artículo completo viene sólo para suscriptores durante unos días.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

